# Länge Variostütze



## Deleted 454842 (17. September 2018)

Je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema befasse, desto verwirrender wird es, inklusive Studieren der schon existenten Threads im Forum.
Ich hätte gerne eine innenverlegbare Vario, bzw. dachte ich, ich hätte schon eine ideale gefunden, nämlich die Kind Shock Si. Dafür ist der Rahmen auch schon vorbereitet.

Soweit ist ja je mehr Hub desto besser? 150 hätte ich dann schon gerne, allerdings gibts die nur als 450mm.
Ich hab mal den Zollstock in das Sattelrohr getaucht und komm bei 415mm raus (wobei bei Canyon für Rahmengröße S 350mm stehen). Der Abstand zwischen Sattelklemme und Sattelstrebe liegt bei für mich passender Länge bei 250mm, falls das noch relevant wäre.

Machen dann 450mm überhaupt Sinn, weil ich die Stütze dann eh nicht genug versenken und dann genausogut die 125mm Hub nehmen kann (bei 350mm Länge)? Oder überseh ich was und es funktioniert doch?

Grundsätzlich brauche ich soviel Freiraum wie möglich nach unten. Falls letztendlich der Sattel durch eine Vario zu hoch hängt, würde ich eher auf den Komfort verzichten, mich dafür dann aber im Trail wohl fühlen (und entsprechend fluchen, wenn ich mit ner Gruppe unterwegs bin ).


----------



## boe_ser (17. September 2018)

Wenn Dein Abstand zwischen Sattel und Sattelklemme 250 mm ist, passt die 450/150er doch perfekt. Steckt dann 200 mm tief im Sattelrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. September 2018)

Ach verdammt, Denkfehler gefunden. Merci


----------



## scylla (17. September 2018)

Was du auch noch beachten solltest:
Alle Remote-Sattelstützen haben etwas "nutzlose Bauhöhe" durch die Bauhöhe des Kopfs mit der Sattelaufnahme aber vor allem auch durch die Überwurfmutter. Damit meine ich die Höhe unterhalb der Sattelstreben, die bei abgesenkter Stütze nicht ins Sitzrohr eingeschoben werden kann. Diese "nutzlose Bauhöhe" kann aber von Modell zu Modell ganz unterschiedlich groß ausfallen. Bei einigen Stützen sind das satte 6-7cm, bei anderen nur 4cm.
Kindshock Stützen haben recht viel "nutzlose Bauhöhe". Die aktuell am flachsten bauenden Remote-Stützen sind die Oneupcomponents Dropper (die übrigens auch recht günstig ist) und die Bikeyoke Revive.

Zum Vergleich: eine der flachst bauenden klassischen festen Sattelstützen, die Thomson Elite, hat ca 3,5cm "nutzlose Bauhöhe".

Ich fahre unter anderem auch aus genau dem Grund der Bauhöhe eine Revive. Die gesparte Bauhöhe investiere ich lieber sinnvoller in mehr Hub und hab dadurch mehr Platz unterm Hintern 

Unabhängig davon finde ich es prinzipiell keinen Fehler, trotz Remote-Stütze eine Schnellspanner-Sattelklemme dran zu lassen. Wiegt jetzt nicht so viel mehr als eine Inbus-Klemme, und wenn man wirklich mal das Bedürfnis nach extraviel Platz unterm Hintern hat, kann man via Sattelklemme nochmal ein paar cm "klassisch" versenken.


----------



## scylla (17. September 2018)

Was ich vergessen habe: wenn du eine Stealth-Stütze willst (also mit intern verlegtem Zug) dann darfst du nicht das Sitzrohr bis ganz unten messen, sondern du musst den Abstand zwischen dem Austrittsloch der Stealth-Leitung am Sitzrohr und der Oberkante des Sitzrohrs messen. Du darfst ja die Stütze nicht tiefer als das Stealth-Loch runterschieben 
Außerdem musst du zur Länge des Sattelstützen-Rohrs noch die Bauhöhe der Zuganlenkung unterhalb der Sattelstütze dazurechnen, und noch ca 2cm dazugeben, da der Zug keinen 90° Winkel aus dem Loch raus machen kann sondern einen Radius braucht um nicht geknickt zu werden.
Bei kleinen Rahmengrößen und ungünstig hoch angebrachtem Stealth-Loch kann das durchaus kritisch werden. Der Rahmen von meinem Mann war so ein Fall, da war es eine halbe Wissenschaft eine Stütze zu finden, die nicht unterhalb des Stealth-Lochs hätte versenkt werden müssen. Also vor dem Kauf genau messen und auf den technischen Zeichnungen der Wunsch-Stütze nachschauen ob es passt!

Am Schaubild-Beispiel der Oneup Dropper:









Die Länge zwischen dem Stealth-Loch in deinem Sitzrohr und der Oberkante des Sitzrohrs muss mindestens = ("B" + "Actuator Length" + ca. 2cm) abzüglich deines Sattelauszugs, also 250mm, betragen. Im konkreten Beispiel der Stütze mit 170mm Hub: 450mm+32mm+20mm-250mm=252mm.
Die Höhe "C" - "A", in diesem Fall 37mm, ist das was ich mit der "nutzlosen Bauhöhe" meine.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. September 2018)

Genial, vielen lieben Dank


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. September 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Genial, vielen lieben Dank


Der User " Spoon" hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht und eine geniale Übersicht über alle möglichen Stützen und deren Maße erstellt:
http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon finde ich es prinzipiell keinen Fehler, trotz Remote-Stütze eine Schnellspanner-Sattelklemme dran zu lassen. Wiegt jetzt nicht so viel mehr als eine Inbus-Klemme, und wenn man wirklich mal das Bedürfnis nach extraviel Platz unterm Hintern hat, kann man via Sattelklemme nochmal ein paar cm "klassisch" versenken.




... jenau


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. September 2018)

@scylla 
@Martina H. 

Ups, die hätte ich als erstes entfernt. 

Btw, es wird arschknapp, passt aber grade so. Cool  Werd mich speziell nach dem ersten Trail hier freuen, das Teil installiert zu haben, hab ich gestern wieder gemerkt.


----------



## Martina H. (21. September 2018)

... ist bei mir so. Meine Kind Shock ist 435 mm lang mit 150 mm Verstellbereich. Ich kann die Stütze noch gut 3 - 4 cm versenken und das mache ich auch, wenn ich mal wieder im Mimimi Modus unterwegs bin. Und natürlich bin ich dann schneller, bzw. geht das einfacher, wenn ich eine Klemme mit Schnellspanner habe.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. September 2018)

Habs Bike heute abgeholt, es sind bei mir auch noch ein paar cm Spielraum, wobei es so schon tief genug geht für die meisten Trails, bzw ich seh ja dann, ob es doch auch für die ganz steilen Dinger ausreicht. 
Yay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

